# LED MR16



## Aqua sobriquet (17 May 2012)

Not cheap if you need a few but would this be good enough for small Aquariums:

http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs- ... -35-Degree

Available in three "colours" Cool, Warm & very Warm.


----------



## Eboeagles (17 May 2012)

I use these in my Fluval Edge:

http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/u1621cw-with ... -1844.html

Perfectly adequate.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (18 May 2012)

Good price on those. Thanks for the link, could come in handy!


----------



## wazuck (31 May 2012)

I have an led gu10 bulb in a desk lamp that I'm going to be using on a nano in the future. Looks good and has 3x3w Cree LEDs so should be strong enough. Only downside is it had optics so it gives off the double shadow thing 


Keen to go green


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (31 May 2012)

I've got three LED GU10's running in the kitchen lights but they aren't very bright. All are single LED versions in White, Cool White (blue!) and Warm White which is pinkish. They're bringing out newer versions all the time though, ever brighter. I quite like the idea of running the MR16 from a plugtop transformer though.


----------



## Westyggx (31 May 2012)

Will these bulbs fit in any light unit?


----------



## wazuck (1 Jun 2012)

Well I found mine where better than the 35w halogens the lamp came with. No these bulbs will not work in any light. Gu10 is the name of the fitting. They pretty much do an led bulb for every type of fitting. With a little research you'll get a setup figured.


----------



## wazuck (1 Jun 2012)

Well I found mine where better than the 35w halogens the lamp came with. No these bulbs will not work in any light. Gu10 is the name of the fitting. They pretty much do an led bulb for every type of fitting. With a little research you'll get a setup figured.


----------



## somethingfishy (2 Jun 2012)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> Will these bulbs fit in any light unit?



GU10 is mains voltage lamp and the MR16 is the low voltage version ... as stated above you can now literally find a led lamp to retro fit anything.

Be careful though from my experience led lamps are by no means perfected yet


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (2 Jun 2012)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> Will these bulbs fit in any light unit?



They should be a direct replacement but some suppliers say not to mix them with conventional lamps on the same fitting but I have! Don't think they are dimmable either?


----------

